# Choice of category for Tivo Suggestions



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

How about letting it know what I like by choosing/not choosing categories, such as comedy yes, talk show, kiddie show NO. That way my suggestions folder might be filled with stuff I'd like to see instead of just what's on at any given moment.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Since thumb ratings influence the category along with everything else, if you rate things up/down regularly, over time it should be trained to avoid genres you don't like as much. If it ever records something you don't want recorded, give it one thumb down.


----------

